# Zeus X RTA Now In Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/2/19)

They have arrived. Grabs yours here while stocks last!!!




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-in-stock-zeus-x-rta-by-geekvape-yo-momma-60ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (26/2/19)

Sir Vape said:


> They have arrived. Grabs yours here while stocks last!!!
> 
> View attachment 159074
> 
> ...


What does the packaging look like? Is it as awesome as the reviewer packaging I saw on djlsb's review? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

So tempted!!!


----------



## Sir Vape (26/2/19)

veecee said:


> What does the packaging look like? Is it as awesome as the reviewer packaging I saw on djlsb's review?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



That was just a reviewer special package they sent out. Retail packaging is standard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (26/2/19)

Sir Vape said:


> That was just a reviewer special package they sent out. Retail packaging is standard.


I know packaging isn't really important, but that was certainly a fancy box they sent out! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (27/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

